# Buch zum Thema Spieleprogrammierung in Java



## Moonlight1234 (14. Mai 2005)

Weiß jemand ob es ein gutes Buch zum Thema Spieleprogrammierung in Java gibt und zwar  :!: *in Deutsch*  :!: ?

Es gibt für C++ und DirectX, OpenGL jede Menge Bücher zu diesem thema, aber ein Buch zu diesem Thema für die programmiersprache Java habe ich bislang nicht gefunden.
Da mich Spieleprogrammierung am meisten interessiert, sehe ich mich sonst gezwungen auf C++ umzusteigen.
Wozu ich eigentlich nur bedingt Lust habe, da ich dann wieder fast bei Null anfange und mir Java eigentlich besser gefällt als C++ :wink: .


----------



## Reality (14. Mai 2005)

Das Buch ist zwar in Englisch, aber wirklich sehr einfach geschrieben!
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/1592730051/qid=1116087611/302-0816125-1740049

Englisch wirst du immer brauchen, darum würde ich davon nicht fliehen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Moonlight1234 (14. Mai 2005)

Danke für den Tip, aber ich bin realistisch genug um zu wissen das ich mich nicht durch 1000 Seiten englischer Lektüre kämpfe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mai 2005)

Guck mal in die JLiB, da gibts glaube ich auch Tutorial in Deutsch.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (14. Mai 2005)

In dem einzigen Tutorial, welches ich gefunden habe steht fast gar nichts drin.

Es gibt anscheinend kein Buch zum Thema Spielprogrammierung auf deutsch. :cry: 
Auf Englich gibt es einige, in Deutschland ist anscheinend alles auf DirectX ausgerichtet.

Sollte jemand von euch ein Buch "Spieleprogrammierung in Java" schreiben, einen Käufer habt ihr schon. :wink:


----------

